# New slot-1 media player in the works (iPlayer)



## shaunj66 (Jun 6, 2009)

*New slot-1 media player in the works*
Plays various video formats directly


*Update:* The official website for the product, now called the iPlayer, is online. Check it out at http://www.dsiplayer.com/. Details are still scarce, but you can get an interactive demo of how the product looks and works. The team are waiting from feedback from reviewers before launching the product, so stay tuned to our full written review, and our first impressions that will be online this evening.



			
				Old news piece said:
			
		

> You may have seen our previous news piece that showed a Nintendo DSi playing various video formats directly (AVI,WMV,RMVB) without the initial need to transcode to a DS friendly format like DPG, today we are proud to announce that this will indeed be possible thanks to a new slot-1 cart that is currently being created by a new team.
> 
> Many of you speculated that this cart may be running in DSi homebrew mode which unfortunately is NOT the case. In fact, the new cart has a powerful on-board CPU that makes possible media playback that wouldn't normally be achievable on a Nintendo DS. (DSi mode being a different story)
> 
> ...






Official Website






 New video (Youtube)





 Previous video and topic





 Discuss


----------



## raing3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update shaunj66


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 6, 2009)

Cool, I hope it will be far better than the GBAMP was. And homebrew too!!


----------



## quartercast (Jun 6, 2009)

Sweet, any comments on battery life?


----------



## Normmatt (Jun 6, 2009)

Cool, I'll make a rom loader for it if the DLDI is open source


----------



## Islay (Jun 6, 2009)

hmm, If it plays MKV + can change sub title size then it will be cool.

thank you for the info, plese post if it can when you get a fully working card.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I'll be damned its true. This time its more er believable especailly now we can see what he is pressing. Still I won't be getting it considering my micro sd isn't so big and price considering the powerful cpu.

@Normmatt: please do if you can


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 6, 2009)

i might consider buying this just for movies


----------



## raulpica (Jun 6, 2009)

Powerful CPU on it = FPGA = Team DS-X?


----------



## nutella (Jun 6, 2009)

to be honest, im not really interested because I end up converting them anyway to compress and normalise the videos anyway. but, im sure many people will be interested in it though and it seems legal too.


----------



## quartercast (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmm, come to think of it, perhaps someone will write a GBA emulator for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ducks under table*


----------



## George290506 (Jun 6, 2009)

It is good if there is no conversion required.


----------



## ViRGE (Jun 6, 2009)

Humm, it'll be interesting to see how they're doing this. Raw video for a DS screen is only 3MB/sec (192 x 256 pixels, x 16bpp x 30fps), which I believe is within the limits of Slot-1, so they could very well be handing the DS completely decoded frames. OTOH they could be using something like MJPEG to cut down on necessary bandwidth, but I'm not sure if the DS can do that at 30fps.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 6, 2009)

i died on the inside

..i thought it was going to be a dsi mode flash cart..

thanks for killing me, ill jump off mount everest to finish the process

-------
lol my ds is dead anyway, so im just waiting for the dsi to be hacked then ill buy one


----------



## Noitora (Jun 6, 2009)

Since it would be able to load homebrew, it would be possible to load games using YSMenu.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 6, 2009)

On another note if we use vids we downloaded off the internet won't they be to big for the screen? So what about that.


----------



## hepheisto (Jun 6, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> On another note if we use vids we downloaded off the internet won't they be to big for the screen? So what about that.



Resizing should be easily done within the external cpu, takes way less processing power than decoding. Maybe DS itself is fast enough for that.

I hope it will be able to play mkv an be able to display the subtitle on the bottom screen, so it can be larger without taking up annoying much video space


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 6, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Since it would be able to load homebrew, it would be possible to load games using YSMenu.



Thats what i had in mind, but it may not support YSmenu


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks promising.... for DSi owners. Good to see that more developers are making flashcarts, even if its just for media and homebrew. 

Is there a possibilty of such a cart on DSL, ever?


----------



## Minox (Jun 6, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Looks promising.... for DSi owners. Good to see that more developers are making flashcarts, even if its just for media and homebrew.
> 
> Is there a possibilty of such a cart on DSL, ever?


I fail to see why this would be DSi only. It's still running everything in DS compatibility mode so that means it should work on normal DSs/DSLs.


----------



## OSW (Jun 6, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Looks promising.... for DSi owners. Good to see that more developers are making flashcarts, even if its just for media and homebrew.
> 
> Is there a possibilty of such a cart on DSL, ever?
> 
> ...


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry if I didn't make it clear enough but this cart is for all DS models, so DS/DSL/DSi. Just like the normal 'i' flash kits are. They're of course backwards compatible with DS/DSL, not just DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But just like the 'i' kits, it's still limited to running in DS mode, being unable to take advantage of the extra DSi hardware features.


----------



## Normmatt (Jun 6, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noitora, i thought you knew better, YSMenu will only allow commercial games to be run on R4, AK2 and DSTT any other cart and they simply will not work.


----------



## sipoon (Jun 6, 2009)

looks like you would probably have to resize the videos to play on the ds, kinda like the playyan(anyone remember that? i was able to watch a whole anime series with subs on the GBA encoded in mp4, much better quality than dpg on moonshell) or for the ipod


----------



## Zerotance (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you seen the name of the video that it plays? It is

"avi-1569 Kbps-640x480-25fps.avi"

It means that it plays at 1569 Kbps, the resolution is 640x480, and it runs at 25fps.

Im a genius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Its at 2 seconds into the video)


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 6, 2009)

this just for dsi because of the improved hardware or can it be used with the dsl?


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> this just for dsi because of the improved hardware or can it be used with the dsl?
> 
> I wasn't sure at first but
> 
> ...


----------



## emigre (Jun 6, 2009)

This looks really good, the gui looks nice and clean which is always good. But one thing that I'm wondering about is the cost. Is it going to be high or roughly the same as normal flashcards  I can't see myself parting £30/ $50 for a card that only plays media ( ignoring third way rom loaders for a moment). 

If its at a decent price I can see it doing well but it sounds like it may have cost a bit to make in the first place therfore needing to sell at a high price. I've got to say I'm interested in this.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 6, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never used YSMenu before...Damn, I'm really stupid for not knowing that.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, an on board CPU that does it... thats pretty damned clever actually!
At least this isn't a fake.
InstaBuy.


----------



## OSW (Jun 6, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I'm sure a romloader could potentially be made though... If anyone cared enough to do so.


----------



## Blue-K (Jun 6, 2009)

IF this is realy true (it looks like that, but I'm still not 100% shure...), I guess I'l wait for a Flashcard Team that makes the same card, only with ROM-Loading...or I'll wait and see what Normmatt will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Like always, let's see how this will look when it's done, hope it has some nice virtualisations+cover support for .mp3s...so a realy nice Player, like a real Walkman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jun 6, 2009)

I REALLY want one. xD

The DLDI support means MoonShell will still work on it so even DPGs will work. =D


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 6, 2009)

this cart will have no chance of replacing my r4+ysmenu. this cart will only be  able to run homebrew and media. so can my r4 but also with roms.


----------



## Öhr (Jun 6, 2009)

avi? mov? rmvb? those are containers. it doesn't state if it supports divx/xvid and other codecs that fit in those containers. you could also inject a h264 stream in a avi container(buggy though)!
in the end you could inject a dpg stream in .avi. with some modding even in mov and rmvb. easier way:
those files are renamed .dpg's!

im not so sure about this "player" - hoax.

also a processor on a card. this will shorten the battery life and im not sure if this even could work. 500kbps maybe, but a higher bitrates might be too much for the ds card slot!
and if this isnt a hoax, we will most likely have to convert it anyway:
- too high bitrate
- resolution too high
- file too large


----------



## Matt140 (Jun 6, 2009)

Erm, if it had its own onboard CPU, wouldn't that mean shorter battery life,
it would be practically impossible to watch more than 3 movies with it on the DSi
with an extra CPU, the DSi's battery already gets drained in around 13 hours.

Or, would it not use so much power... I guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Öhr (Jun 6, 2009)

Matt140 said:
			
		

> Erm, if it had its own onboard CPU, wouldn't that mean shorter battery life,
> it would be practically impossible to watch more than 3 movies with it on the DSi
> with an extra CPU, the DSi's battery already gets drained in around 13 hours.
> 
> Or, would it not use so much power... I guess we'll have to wait and see


itll run with the ds clock, not the dsi clock which is way higher. so the dsi should run quite long in ds mode. though the processor will shorten it drastically anyway


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jun 6, 2009)

So they have hacked the DSi now?
They have access to DSi exclusive hardwares?


----------



## jan777 (Jun 6, 2009)

yes! you do not read, do you?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 6, 2009)

NavadeHo said:
			
		

> So they have hacked the DSi now?
> They have access to DSi exclusive hardwares?


lern2read thread.


----------



## helpme (Jun 6, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Noitora, i thought you knew better, YSMenu will only allow commercial games to be run on R4, AK2 and DSTT any other cart and they simply will not work.



YSMenu worked on my supercard dsone SDHC when i had it........


----------



## deathking (Jun 6, 2009)

sweet for the real media support 
i got a ton of anime and tv shows in .rm so this will be perfect


----------



## Dingler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's all well and good, but does it play GBA roms?

/sarcasm


----------



## Smatchmo (Jun 6, 2009)

It plays those vid formats w/o converting AND homebrew? Aside from Mariokart & Jump Ultimate, vids (via Moonshell) and homebrew games & apps are primarily what i use my flashcard for anyway. 

I'm sold on this product. (depending on the price, of course.)


----------



## jan777 (Jun 6, 2009)

Dingler said:
			
		

> That's all well and good, but does it play GBA roms?
> 
> /sarcasm




probably when someone writes an emulator

it wont even play nds roms and you're going for gba?

but assuming a perfect gba emulator for this happens that will have sold me a dsi and this flash cart


----------



## anaxs (Jun 6, 2009)

i wish cyclo makes a dsi mode flash card

but this is awsome too


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 6, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> i wish cyclo makes a dsi mode flash card
> 
> but this is awsome too


HOW MANY PEOPLE AREN'T READING THE THREAD!
This. Is. Not. DSi. Mode.
Seperate processor.

Also, Cyclo got beaten by SuperCard DSone i. Same features, reflashable bootloader and awesome firmware.


----------



## George290506 (Jun 6, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YSMenu runs in Supercard DS One, too.


----------



## Öhr (Jun 6, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scdsi is just a copycat. cyclods gets new features, sc copies those.
the cdse support is awesome, no other card (company) can beat that. especially if they only copy.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jun 6, 2009)

Öhr said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're going to talk about companies copying other companies, please get your facts straight. If any team copied another, it would be Team Cyclops. The Supercard team existed waaaaay before Team Cyclops did. The slot-2 CycloDS devices are directly based off pre-existing Supercard products. If I know my facts right, the Supercard DS One had many of its advanced features before the CycloDS Evolution did.

Please don't claim that the Supercard is a copycat.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 6, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Öhr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth. Real Time Save was created from Team SC. Team Cyclops had the option greyed out in their firmware for ages (so no real functionality whatsoever). Then RTS comes out for SCDSOne and MAGICALLY after a week CycloDS Evo gets it too. And In-Game Reader, Cheat Support and almost everything else were on SCDSOne almost from start. Maybe Team Cyclops knows how to refine something better than Team SC, but they aren't the real innovators out there. 

The only thing Team SC should really rework would be that freaking GUI (that includes the InGame Reader and the Cheat Support).
After that SCDSOne would beat CycloDS Evo anyday on every front.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 6, 2009)

Revenge is sweet
Edit: Its genius to build an cpu in the flashcard so it can handle more power for things like avi video formats maybe this will be revolutionair for homebrew.


----------



## Islay (Jun 6, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm the intersting thing is if this works how i think it will, DSi only games could be made to work on a DSlite, processes it true the card to make it have hower ram needs, not sure and there no Dsi only game, but GBA would be the same .


----------



## Virgil (Jun 6, 2009)

This is a very interesting cart, and its video viewing skills will be a pretty great thing for DS flash cart user (It took me ages to find a DPG converter for my comp, xD.), but the main issue is going to be file size, unless it has some form of additional converter for that too. Hopefully we get some more screens soon, I really want a crack at this bad boy xD!


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Jun 6, 2009)

But if all it does is play homebrew and run media are its menu and features better than Moonshell2? I meen yeah moonshell has to convert video but once converted the file size is smaller and the Videos in moonshell 2 with the new DPGencoder Look Amazing. plus the proccesor probably drains power fast TO me we need a DSi flashcart not this piece of shit


----------



## kazumi213 (Jun 6, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Powerful CPU on it = FPGA = Team DS-X?



I thought exactly the same.

Smells like DS-X breed... beware.


----------



## floobmonsrake (Jun 6, 2009)

Well since the onboard CPU makes it more powerfull, does that mean people could make some really cool homebrew using the extra power? like a decent web browser?


----------



## Gnat (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks very promising, I hate converting avi's and the random moonshell crashes (on CycloDS).
To the dev team: don't forget to add .srt support


----------



## Another World (Jun 6, 2009)

this is a great idea for people with older/slower pcs who can not convert dpg. also great for people who have a mac and no idea how to make a dpg. they are following the tradition of slot1 flash linkers, that is drag/drop compatibility. i like the idea that it also supports homebrew. this would be great for traveling but the price, service, and build quality will have have something to say about how well it sells. i hope its not sucking battery life.

-another world


----------



## Anakir (Jun 6, 2009)

It's looking great so far. There are just a few more things it must have for me to choose to buy it.

For me to get it, it must have:
-support of external subtitle files
-subtitle fonts and size can be changed within game
-a decent battery life

Awaiting the review from gbatemp. Hope it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## DSAndi (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmm looks good so far, but i wont buy it. I recently got a Dingoo A320 that play all vids without resizeing too plus got a AV out.  So i can use it as a dvd player or gameconsole for the tv if i want.


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Jun 6, 2009)

the new cpu could help with more powerful homebrew


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Jun 6, 2009)

Avi, Wmv? Who does use such old container formats? Does it support Matroska?


----------



## KendoKhan (Jun 6, 2009)

well all i have to say is this sounds awesome.
if it works great ill def be wanting to pick one up as converting .dpg is a pain for me.
hopefully it doesn't drain the batteries and hopefully better homebrew for emulators like snes will come from this... cant wait for you guys to review this thing.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 6, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Errrrm woops. Never used YSmenu before, just heard that it does wonders with the R4 and its clones


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 6, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Isn't matroska really demanding, even for computers?  I remember having trouble running matroska on my old EEEPC 701, which means I don't expect it to be remotely possible on the DS/DSi.


Matroska is a container. It has nothing to do with processing requirements.

For everyone wondering if the cpu can be used for other purposes. the answer is 99% certainly NO. This is surely a chip designed purely for decoding video, and can not be used for general purposes.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 6, 2009)

If I didn't already have an iPod, This would be a must buy.


----------



## AparoidX (Jun 7, 2009)

Very interesting. I applaud their choice to keep the device pirate free (with the exception of homebrew emus, of course), although I won't be surprised if some group finds a way to make it able to run ROMs. Either way, this seems like a nice choice for anyone wanting to expand the usage of their DS/DSi.


----------



## Öhr (Jun 7, 2009)

Zarxrax said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly. you have to think of it as vpu(video processing unit). in your computer, the cpu takes care of all the needed calculations and the gpu plots some nice colors on the screen. though the cpu is capable of doing a gpus work, but not nearly as efficient as a gpu. its just not built that way. same goes for the other way round or will most likely not even be possible. so in the end you could inject some videos in your homebrew and use the processor for decoding it. doing this you could possibly have (3d) gameplay and a video playing simultaneously. or a mix of both, like showing the video projected somewhere in the game(tv, ads, etc).


----------



## jooozek (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, so all that H264 content that im playing back on my PC with CUDA enabled CoreAVC and DXVA is all on the CPU?


----------



## Öhr (Jun 7, 2009)

haha very funny. youre wrong.


----------



## Öhr (Jun 7, 2009)

you can fit ANYTHING in matroska. could be a demanding codec like h264 or some easy going codecs like mpeg1/2 or even raw. so the question is: why isnt matroska in that list? matroska supports a lot of features:
- nearly all codecs supported (at least i dont know a problematic one/settings)
- chapters
- subtitles (+styling)
- multiple video-/audiotracks
- metadata
- other features

thats why its such a great container and yet problematic: the player has to understand the way .mkv works. avi,dpg,etc is way simpler:
- audiotrack
- videotrack
- some more or less unimportant header/meta data

no mkv. why? cuz its too time consuming to make it work on players(be it ds, dvd player, some media player, your phone, etc). thats why fail container like rm/rmvb, mov or the outdated avi still exist.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmm...  I'm just not feeling it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sure it can play other formats, but i prefer dpg for the reason of size. For me let's see....carry the one...avi for about 23-25 min is 170-220Mb, and dpg for the same length is 50-80Mb. 1Gb could carry 5-6 avi, or 12-20 dpg. Which means if you have to switch out on the computer more you might as well watch them on it, or convert it. Now if the video engine could emulate gba on dsi, which was before said to be impossible, then that would change my mind.I'll stick with good old moonshell 2.


----------



## iwakura (Jun 7, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll make a rom loader for it if the DLDI is open source


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope they make it's processor open to homebrew! A separate processor could mean a gba emu or something else! I think the gba couldn't handle avis, so we could probably run gba games on it, if we can run unconverted avis and wmvs. This could be a solution to the no gba slot problem.


----------



## Normmatt (Jun 7, 2009)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> I hope they make it's processor open to homebrew! A separate processor could mean a gba emu or something else! I think the gba couldn't handle avis, so we could probably run gba games on it, if we can run unconverted avis and wmvs. This could be a solution to the no gba slot problem.



Its not the fact of processing power its more there's not enough ram in the nds to emulate the gba.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 7, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but theres enough to run it normally? strange...


----------



## wchill (Jun 7, 2009)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's enough to run it normally since the NOR flash of retail games has such a fast read speed, games can be directly streamed from it. Slot 1 has a speed limitation, not to mention that NAND memory like microSD cards and onboard memory on Slot 1 flashcards are too slow.

The DS has 4MB RAM. The biggest GBA game is 32MB. The GBA has 32 kilobyte + 96 kilobyte VRAM (internal to the CPU), 256 kilobyte WRAM (external to the CPU).
Go figure. It must be streamed from NOR or some other fast-reading media, like RAM. Good luck fitting more than a 3MB GBA game in the RAM (trimmed, of course, though you probably won't find a game 2MB


----------



## DJ Hobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Another World said:
			
		

> this is a great idea for people with older/slower pcs who can not convert dpg. *also great for people who have a mac and no idea how to make a dpg.* they are following the tradition of slot1 flash linkers, that is drag/drop compatibility. i like the idea that it also supports homebrew. this would be great for traveling but the price, service, and build quality will have have something to say about how well it sells. i hope its not sucking battery life.
> 
> -another world



Converting to DPG on a Mac is just as easy as on a Windows. The only issue, really, is that we can't convert to DPG-2.. That's never bothered me, personally, but the DPG's I convert on my Mac look and sound fine.


----------



## Öhr (Jun 7, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> Hmm...  I'm just not feeling it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats just stupid. look its all bitrate based. if i remember correctly dpg is nothing else but mpeg(or was it 2?) with a very low bitrate. thats why the filesize is so small. if you compress your videos with divx with the same bitrate, the size will be the same, but divx has the better compression, thus the quality is way better. h264 is even more extreme as its the best codec to date, though its most likely technically not possible to play it on ds fluently, even with the processor.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 7, 2009)

Umm... have dual-screen video capability been announced? Ya kno, as an option for widescreens? Cuz honestly, I don't mind the bezel problem that surrounds multi-monitor setups.


----------



## cory1492 (Jun 7, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> There's enough to run it normally since the NOR flash of retail games has such a fast read speed, games can be directly streamed from it. Slot 1 has a speed limitation, not to mention that NAND memory like microSD cards and onboard memory on Slot 1 flashcards are too slow.
> 
> The DS has 4MB RAM. The biggest GBA game is 32MB. The GBA has 32 kilobyte + 96 kilobyte VRAM (internal to the CPU), 256 kilobyte WRAM (external to the CPU).
> Go figure. It must be streamed from NOR or some other fast-reading media, like RAM. Good luck fitting more than a 3MB GBA game in the RAM (trimmed, of course, though you probably won't find a game 2MB


----------



## Trafind_Com (Jun 8, 2009)

thank for you share.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 8, 2009)

who is Team DS-X?


----------



## Zerotance (Jun 8, 2009)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> who is Team DS-X?



Team DS-X is a NDS flashcard team that created the "DS-Xtreme". Everyone liked it because of its LEDs and coolness, but then they saw the price tag and it lost some of its popularity, and then the team left the scene and now there is no new firmware being released since it was not open source.

The card itself had internal memory, 512mb  or 2gb, which many people hated because it was "too small" and also it was VERY expensive.


----------



## Tozarian (Jun 8, 2009)

No rom loading? Dang. Need someone to make a loader.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 8, 2009)

i think the better video range makes up for the lack of rom loading. i could get this cart for films only and my other cart for games and homebrew,


----------



## tajio (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW! this is gonna be so cool! Now I won't need to convert my files! also what do you think the length of the files need to be? I hope it can aleast go up to 30 Minutes so I can watch some anime on it


----------



## Islay (Jun 8, 2009)

Öhr said:
			
		

> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


basically ddr ds with video could be done ?


----------



## junker_man32 (Jun 8, 2009)

might as well get an ipod if all it does is plays videos and stuff. so it cant play gba even with a faster cpu??? oh well....................


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 8, 2009)

Pretty cool features added. I would love to watch videos in various formats.
That means I can leave behind my iPod, relieving a lot of weight from my pockets.


----------



## junker_man32 (Jun 8, 2009)

Finishoff said:
			
		

> Pretty cool features added. I would love to watch videos in various formats.
> That means I can leave behind my iPod, relieving a lot of weight from my pockets.


seriously??? dsi and ds is bigger than that size wise.


----------



## Gwaith (Jun 8, 2009)

I just can't imagine that the extra cpu isn't sucking the hell out of the DS batterys. But I would be glad to be proofed otherwise. Additionally the Card will be quite expensive I'd imagine , because of the cpu and because it's the first Card of it's kind.


----------



## pengpeng (Jun 9, 2009)

anyway,it's a new product.


----------



## Öhr (Jun 9, 2009)

Islay said:
			
		

> Öhr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theoretical. i dont know about the limitations of the ds nor am i a good coder. i actually suck. hard. but i think it could possibly be done. but it wont. why? because i dont think this card will become a huge success... nobodys gonna bother


----------



## cory1492 (Jun 9, 2009)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> might as well get an ipod if all it does is plays videos and stuff. so it cant play gba even with a faster cpu??? oh well....................
> if dsi mode gets hacked, that gives access to the extra memory included for the browser - and I beleive nintendo have already stated there will be a selection of GBA titles on the dsi store...
> 
> QUOTE(Gwaith @ Jun 8 2009, 03:18 PM) I just can't imagine that the extra cpu isn't sucking the hell out of the DS batterys. But I would be glad to be proofed otherwise. Additionally the Card will be quite expensive I'd imagine , because of the cpu and because it's the first Card of it's kind.


The DS slot has limits on how much power can flow to it before the fuse will pop, worst case your DS will last only as long as if you play with full brightness even if you only use low brightness. If they are using a FPGA, those are already quite low on power draw but still able to keep fairly high core speeds - you would see basically the same battery performance decrease that you do from other slot1 cards, as many of those use FPGA as well.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's a photo of the software:


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 9, 2009)

i guess i have to believe this is real...
hope it would be out by this week~!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 9, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i guess i have to believe this is real...
> hope it would be out by this week~!


It's definitely real. 

My sample is on route.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 9, 2009)

a few major chinese forums are quoting on your words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




last week you mentioned it would be out by this week! so is it still going to be on schedule?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 9, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> a few major chinese forums are quoting on your words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said it would be _finished_ this week IIRC. The retail date is a completely different story.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 9, 2009)

Ah... my bad~! 
thanks anyway... would wait for the gbatemp review (if any)


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 10, 2009)

PSP cant play avi mpeg formats can it i think not even if it is hackked it cant that means ds is going to pown psp


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 11, 2009)

This is supremely awesome. Can't wait for the review! *squeals*


----------



## PiratePila (Jun 11, 2009)

¿Where is the download link?


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

Seriously, before you request for download links.... at least read 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> new slot-1 cart



Hope to see reviews soon


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 11, 2009)

PiratePila said:
			
		

> ¿Where is the download link?









For what?!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 11, 2009)

the flashcart software?


*Posts merged*

the flashcart software?
there is none


----------



## Soplox (Jun 11, 2009)

YSMENU for games
and couldn't you just do the player as a homebrew for all the flashcarts

sorry if is too early for this questions but

how much it will cost?
what will it's name?


----------



## Doggy124 (Jun 11, 2009)

Soplox said:
			
		

> and couldn't you just do the player as a homebrew for all the flashcarts



There is a dedicate hardware to decode the video on this new cart, so no, it won't work on other flashcart.


----------



## KamuiX (Jun 11, 2009)

Seperate new CPU that can handle all this multimedia....hmmm can someone speculate the cost $?$?$?$?

And also as someone else said DS CPU + new slot1 card CPU = bye bye battery.

Hope for DSi mode and finally see what we can do with the brand new DSi hardware


----------



## go185 (Jun 13, 2009)

Meh, my phone can play unconverted videos by default (well, h264/avc can be a little choppy at times, but I dont expect this cart to even run h264), so this cart will be a waste.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.dsiplayer.com/


----------



## quartercast (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice, I was wondering when more news would be released.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 15, 2009)

this cant play things downloaded from bbciplayer then? bbciplayer is drm protected.
you need a 'protable device' (mtp) instead of a mass storage device (ums).
can you get a micro sd show up as portable device? if so, there is a possibility you can watch bbci player on it. only uk though.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks promising, but *i*Player......What's up with all those "i"'s we see all around.....it's really lame...


----------



## zeromac (Jun 15, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Looks promising, but *i*Player......What's up with all those "i"'s we see all around.....it's really lame...



i guess thats because thats the universal name thingy that makes sense i think. like they can name their cart normally and they just a a "i" to it. i mean there isnt really another logical name for the new carts right?


----------



## Normmatt (Jun 15, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be glad its not call rPlayer4


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 15, 2009)

rPlayer4 rofl

i might actually look into this if it is a reasonable price


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, I think it's going to be a bit pricey..But I think it's worth it, I use media a lot on my DS, I just have to be sure that quality is better then DPG, that it doesn't eat up battery and that it has external memory (microSD cards)..

If it meets that criteria, I'll probably get it..


----------



## omatic (Jun 15, 2009)

Too bad for them that I own a PSP. Otherwise, I'd seriously consider this.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok guys, I've got the sample, so I'd like to hear questions from YOU.

Tell me what you'd like to know, what you'd like tested etc. Not everything will be answered today, but will be in the full review.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks shaun....we'll I have questions I asked up there..

Is it using external or internal memory?
Please, test the battery and see how much it shortens life.
Try comparing quality with Monshells DPG, and give your own opinion!

EDIT: And of course, try playing ordinary divX movie, 700MB in size, and see if it can handle it.

EDIT EDIT: And take some pictures to see how it looks like...I'm very interested..
(and try to get me one sample, because I'm a big fan of media on DS





 )


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 15, 2009)

i would like to know about homebrew compatibilty and ig games van be booted through ys menu also i want to know if the quality of the .avi stays the same or if it gets less on the ds


----------



## bollocks (Jun 15, 2009)

how's the music support - eg can it play ogg, flac, wma, aac/m4a etc etc or just mp3? can it read id3 tags and such or does it work from filenames only? and does it have any image viewing capabilities?

as for video i'd just be interested to know how it handles as wide a range of files as possible - hopefully it performs better than my Dingoo A320, which can play maybe half of my videos flawlessly.. others jerk or stutter or the sound gets out of sync, or fastforward doesnt work properly, or they don't play at all.


----------



## Normmatt (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd like to know if this is infact based on the acekard source code as i suspect from the help window.


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 15, 2009)

is the gui nice and smooth and polished?

whats the video quality like?

fastforward and backward work well?


----------



## Islay (Jun 15, 2009)

Theres no image of the card, I bet its huge.
just to fit the processor.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 15, 2009)

and the cost as well 

and maybe hmm, what other colors do they have that cart in?

and o, does the processor sticks out like a sore thumb? 

basically, cosmetic stuff .


----------



## Nottulys (Jun 15, 2009)

I would get this, but I got a PSP and Ipod that does these things.....plus, someone will probably just re-engineer the source and make it playable on different carts....I'd rather buy the M3i Zero or whatever, whenever I get a DSi.  Peace


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2009)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> I would get this, but I got a PSP and Ipod that does these things.....plus, someone will probably just re-engineer the source and make it playable on different carts....I'd rather buy the M3i Zero or whatever, whenever I get a DSi.  Peace


Read the thread....This cart has internal processor, so it's impossible to make it work on other carts


----------



## raulpica (Jun 15, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Ok guys, I've got the sample, so I'd like to hear questions from YOU.
> 
> Tell me what you'd like to know, what you'd like tested etc. Not everything will be answered today, but will be in the full review.


Awesome Shaun. Please test if it has MKV and OGM support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another nice thing would be x264 videos... But I'm probably sure it won't support them


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 15, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it really depends on what the IPlayer card structure is based on - for all you know it could be a modified 'clone' of an R4,AK2 or DSTT - but with better quality components (for speedy access perhaps) - I'm not too sure but don't flash cards have 'clock cycles' for passing info to the DS/DSL/DSi ???


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 15, 2009)

it must be expensive... besides, avi running is not a joke for the ds
let's hope they have worked on it well... and the name, cmon get rid of the "i"-ness


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 15, 2009)

yes.. the "i" thing was a little turn off~!
it looks like they are clone to some ahem and ahem~!

i just hope the price tag won't be rocket high~!
otherwise, i might get a copy of this as collection


----------



## Findecanno (Jun 15, 2009)

Did anyone notice the windows symbol the the iplayer homepage picture of the main menu? All I can say is that better be able to be changed. kinda ironic that is called an iplayer (most things that start with "i" are mac/apple related but it has a windows symbol and it has nothing to do with ethier.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 15, 2009)

Findecanno said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice the windows symbol the the iplayer homepage picture of the main menu? All I can say is that better be able to be changed. kinda ironic that is called an iplayer (most things that start with "i" are mac/apple related but it has a windows symbol and it has nothing to do with ethier.
> 
> QUOTE* AVI is a popular multimedia video format introduced by microsoft in 1992


^shown on their website


----------



## MFDC12 (Jun 15, 2009)

anyone else think its funny they mixed up the 2 divx's. the container and the failed rental service? lol.

i am more interested on xvid computability. that is the new standard, hardly anyone uses the orginal divx anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(they are usually backwards compatable, but not always, ive seen divx players have trouble with some files with xvid as the codec)


----------



## geokilla (Jun 15, 2009)

I might get this just so that I can watch the RMVB videos on my DS. It does work with DSL right?

Can't wait for the review!

You know, there's one thing I'm worried about. Battery life. Since it has a built in CPU, battery life will probably drop a bit.

@Shaun. Is the sound in sync like it's supposed to be? I'm mainly asking for the RMVB format because using Xilisoft to convert from RMVB to DPG, the sound slowly gets out of sync.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well this does look interesting...I always wanted to put videos on my R4 and CycloDS but the problem was that I wasn't a moonshell/homebrew Wiz so I didn't even bother with it. This might be the answer to my prayers. *insert choir jingle*

What I do want to know is does it play a video in HD?
How many hours/minutes can it play before it tries to rebuff?

I don't know any movie/video program on DS so I'm just typing questions from the back of my head.


----------



## A-Z (Jun 15, 2009)

cant these people be sued for the bbc iplayer?


----------



## SkyintheSea (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome if it's a good cart, I might snatch it.

By the way the site is pretty cool and interactive.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 15, 2009)

Aw. No .mkv support. I hope it supports external subs though. Would it be a hardware issue if they wanted to add more codecs/playable formats in the future?

Edit: Oh nice. Shaunj's got it already. Here are my questions then:

-Does it support soft/external subtitles?
-Can the soft/external subtitles' font/size be changed?
-Does it support .mkv format?
-How long does the DS run for with movies being played? Does it consume more batteries from playing higher quality movies?
-I'm sure it can play the typical 700mb avi movies, but what about the 1.4gb avi ones that are becoming more popular? They contain much more detail and they're a bigger resolution.

Those are my questions for now.


----------



## -=SkReeK=- (Jun 15, 2009)

This smells like Team DS-X for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice cart, but useless for me, i won't watch anything on my DS, not now with moonshell and not in future with any harware decoding cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Anakir: do you know what resolution the DS has?? Anything larger then the DS-screen (so every .avi in the sizes you have been mentioning out there basically) won't give you better quality at all. Just not possible.


----------



## monaug5 (Jun 15, 2009)

It looks like a good device.

I am going to wait for a review before I purchase this..


----------



## Anakir (Jun 15, 2009)

-=SkReeK=- said:
			
		

> @Anakir: do you know what resolution the DS has?? Anything larger then the DS-screen (so every .avi in the sizes you have been mentioning out there basically) won't give you better quality at all. Just not possible.



It doesn't hurt to try. If they pass my requirements then they're gonna get a lot more customers. Besides, you don't have a copy of the flashcart so you wouldn't know just from speculations. They're doing a review so I'm hoping to see some of those questions answered 'cause if its not asked by me, eventually someone else will ask.


----------



## funem (Jun 15, 2009)

Firstly some people seriously need an education. Learn to read, then read the posts, then ask a question based on the information read in the post. Cant believe how some people don't mind looking stupid for the sake of not reading a few lines of text.

Anyway.

I think this will be to much of a niche device to make any serious sales, it will be an interesting thing to see though both in action and how the sales for it go. I feel it will go the way of the motion sensor cart, cool idea but to niche and not enough sales. This idea has more going for it than the motion sensor cart though..

Maybe the next iteration of the DS will have the ability to play more formats built in... Though I doubt it, Nintendo handhelds go in three steps of innovation

Gameboy, Pocket, Colour
GBA, GBA SP, Micro
DS, DL Lite, DSi

So maybe there is no next DS....


----------



## MFDC12 (Jun 15, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> Gameboy, Pocket, Colour
> GBA, GBA SP, Micro
> DS, DL Lite, DSi




technically, there was the gameboy light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(But that was japan only iirc)


----------



## funem (Jun 15, 2009)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh the light was the pocket with a... well a light basically... not a big jump like the GB to the Pocket to the Colour

Oh and the domain for iPlayer is registered in the US the one for Team DS X was registered in China so I am doubtful they are the same company


----------



## Jdbye (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder, how did they fit a "powerful" CPU in there?
Most flashcarts manufacturers have space problems in the tiny cart, having to cut a window in the shell for a chip and sometimes even 2.


----------



## freshness (Jun 15, 2009)

i dont  like the gui, standard listing, nothing special about it...cant be a really awesome looking firmware out there? (menuDo, isn´t released, so don´t mentioned it ;-))


----------



## Splych (Jun 16, 2009)

It is decent~

I wonder how much this thing is gonna go for. I would be expecting $10... Nothing that costs like a Cyclo, or a SCDS1. Just the price of an AceKard, or an EDGE. Since it just plays homebrew, music, videos.


----------



## Jdbye (Jun 16, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> It is decent~
> 
> I wonder how much this thing is gonna go for. I would be expecting $10... Nothing that costs like a Cyclo, or a SCDS1. Just the price of an AceKard, or an EDGE. Since it just plays homebrew, music, videos.


It probably won't be cheap, since it has a built in CPU. Expect at LEAST the price of a Cyclo.


----------



## Sloshy (Jun 16, 2009)

Jdbye said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even still, my Cyclo was well worth it for the price... depending on the final features and everything, if its that much I just might consider it!


----------



## Nottulys (Jun 16, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Nottulys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, but if even newer carts, say some people start working on a DSi cart, that also has an internal processor, they wouldnt be able to do this?


----------

